# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Cẩm nang du lịch Edinburgh

## sontruong2111

Hình  thành cạnh một núi lửa đã ngưng hoạt động và tọa lạc trên vùng nham  thạch núi lửa xanh, Edinburgh (hoặc Ed-n-bruh trong diễn văn của  Scotland) được biết đến với nhiều cảnh quan đáng kinh ngạc. *Thành Athens của miền Bắc* hay *Auld Reekie*,  là những biệt danh của Edinburg, và cũng là nơi xuất thân của các nhân  vật nổi tiếng gần đây: William Wallace nhà lãnh đạo quân nổi dậy (hay  còn gọi là Braveheart); Mary, Nữ hoàng xứ Scots; nhà khai sáng tư tưởng  David Hume và Adam Smith, vai diễn James Bond của diễn viên Sean  Connery; nhà văn Arthur Conan Doyle và JK Rowling – những người đã góp  phần làm rạng danh cho thành phố rất cổ nhưng rất thích đáng.


_Du lịch Châu Âu – Thành phố Edinburgh

_

Nhưng nếu ấn tượng của bạn khi có một Tour Châu Âu đến  với thành phố Edinburgh chỉ giới hạn ở kèn túi, vải kẻ caro, chỏm mào  hay váy, bạn đã sai. Là thành phố có lượng du khách nhiều thứ hai (sau London) ở Vương quốc Anh, Edinburgh có rất nhiều điều để khám phá. Người yêu lịch sử sẽ thưởng ngoạn *Lâu đài Edinburgh*,*Holyroodhouse Palace* và  nhiều nơi hấp dẫn khác dọc khu Royal Mile. Những người tìm kiếm một  cuộc sống như những người dân địa phương sẽ tìm thấy điều đó trong các  quán rượu ở các vùng ngoại ô lân cận, các cửa hàng và công viên. Người  thích *mua sắm* sẽ tìm thấy cửa hàng bán lẻ ở New Town; những ai yêu thích*nghệ thuật* sẽ được tham quan miễn phí tại Thư viện Quốc gia của Scotland và những ai mê *nhà hát* sẽ phú hợp với Lễ hội Edinburgh vào tháng Tám.


_Du lịch Châu Âu – Lâu đài Edinburgh

_

*Làm thế nào để tiết kiệm tiền ở Edinburgh
*
*Đừng bỏ qua thẻ Edinburgh*
Có  thẻ dạng một, hai hoặc ba ngày, thẻ này sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm tiền nếu  bạn có kế hoạch tham một loạt các điểm tham quan hàng đầu của Edinburgh.

*Du lịch vào mùa đông*Hãy mang một chiếc áo khoác ấm áp và du lịch vào mùa đông. Cả nhiệt độ và khách du lịch đều ở mức thấp nhất trong năm, cũng như là giá phòng khách sạn và vé máy bay.

*Tránh những khu du lịch nhộn nhịp*Tản  bộ từ khu du lịch Royal Mile và đường Princes và đi đến các khu dân cư  ngoại ô như làng Dean và Leith để thưởng thức những món ăn ngon với giá  cả phù hợp.
Edinburgh Văn hóa & phong tục

Mặc  dù ngôn ngữ là như nhau, nhưng người Scotland chuyển điệu lời nói của  họ giống với giọng Iceland địa phương của Sean Connery, khiến người nghe  khó hiểu. Các hướng dẫn du lịch nói rằng bạn đừng nên ngại hỏi người  Scotland lặp lại điều họ nói, sẽ không ai cảm thấy bị xúc phạm. Nhưng  người dân rất tự hào về thành phố của họ, đừng đề cao Glasgow tại các  khu vực thuộc Edinburgh trừ khi bạn sẵn sàng tranh luận về điều đó.  Nhưng phần lớn, du khách hẵn sẽ ngạc nhiên bởi sự ấm áp và thân thiện  của người Scotland.

10%  phí phục vụ thường được thêm vào hóa đơn ở nhà hàng, mặc dù vậy bạn nên  tip thêm 5-10% tùy vào việc phục vụ. Không thêm gì tương đương với việc  bạn nói rằng bạn đã được phục vụ không tốt. Hiện nay, việc trao đổi  tiền tệ không được thuận tiện đối với đồng Đô la, vì vậy bạn nên thêm  bảng Anh vào kinh phí du lịch của mình.

*Ẩm thực ở Edinburgh*Scotland  nổi tiếng với món haggis, món này – nếu bạn thực sự muốn biết – là tim,  gan và phổi của cừu băm nhỏ cùng với hành tây, bột yến mạch và một số  gia vị. Và thường được dọn lên với củ dền và khoai tây nghiền. Nhưng lưu  ý rằng Edinburgh cũng phục vụ nhiều món ăn khác ngoài món Scotland, từ  Thái Lan đến Ý. Ngoài ra, du khách nên lưu ý quán rượu Edinburgh cũng  phục vụ món cá và khoai tây chiên, bánh mì kẹp thịt và nhiều thực đơn  khác, với giá hợp lý.


Nhiều  nhà hàng của Edinburgh tập trung xung quanh khu phố cổ Royal Mile và  đường Princes ở khu phố mới. Làng phía bắc của Leith, theo công bố của  Firth of Forth, đặc biệt nổi tiếng với nhà hàng hải sản tươi sống. Phía  nam Edinburgh cũng có nhiều quán cà phê và nhà hàng rẻ hơn cho du khách  với ngân sách ít hơn.

----------


## dung89

Pic đầu nhìn Edinburgh ấn tượng ghê

----------

